# Amano Shrimp prices



## dean (24 Oct 2019)

Hi all what’s the price of them in your part of the UK 
I want to get some but £6 seemed a lot for tiny ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisher2007 (24 Oct 2019)

I think you're near me

I've seen them in Maidenhead at Legh Garden centre recently for £3 each or 6 for £16.50 I think.  The Abyss at Stockport has larger ones at £4 each or a bit cheaper if you buy more (can't remember the price for multiple).  And there's Fish Cove in Warrington doing them for £3 each


----------



## Siege (24 Oct 2019)

£2.99 each, buy 10 get 12!

£6 is a lot!


----------



## Zeus. (24 Oct 2019)

Never paid more than £2.00 each, but get bulk discount at LFS if I get 20. If you don't ask they won't offer it


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Oct 2019)

LFS did a deal with me for £1.80 each. Buying in bulk, I bought 40. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## MJQMJQ (18 Nov 2019)

Large ones here in singapore cost SGD$1-2 3-4cm each.Might be more expensive there due to shipping(cos their stock should be from asia)


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Nov 2019)

They are three or four quid near me depending on how many you buy.


----------



## Fisher2007 (18 Nov 2019)

Is there any benefit to have mixed sex amanos though, given the majority of people will never be able to breed them do to the brackish water requirement for the larvae stage?  Or am I missing something


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Nov 2019)

I wondered the same thing as mine are always (annoyingly) carrying eggs.


----------



## Thumper (18 Nov 2019)

I usually buy larger quantities on weekends at our wholesale for 1-1,5€ pP. If i go to my local shop its ~3€ pP


----------



## MJQMJQ (18 Nov 2019)

It is possible but you will need to recreate conditions for the babies.
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/129-Amano-Yamato-Shrimp-Breeding
This might help!


----------

